# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Emigrim në Gjermani.

## Nardi89

Kam degjuar se ne Gjermani fillon sezoni i mbledhjeve te frutave dhe aplikimet duhen bere sa me shpejt, por ku mund te nje aplikim per kete pune se ne google nuk po gjej dot asgje, kush mund te me ndihmoje per kete?

----------


## drummer73

_Si funksionojne procedurat dhe sa e lehte-sa e arritshme mund te jete per te fituar leter qendrimi ne qofte se gjen pune me kontrate ne gjermani (jetoj ne greqi me letra 10 vjeqare).Per pune me kane thene qe ka shume kerkesa ne zanate te ndryshme nga te cilat zoteroj ne nivele te ndryshme pervoje disa nga ato,elektroteknik ashensoresh,murator,suvaxhi,bojaxhi._.Falenderoj te gjithe ato qe do mund te japin informata ne lidhje me temen.

----------


## Lexuesi_

> _Si funksionojne procedurat dhe sa e lehte-sa e arritshme mund te jete per te fituar leter qendrimi ne qofte se gjen pune me kontrate ne gjermani (jetoj ne greqi me letra 10 vjeqare).Per pune me kane thene qe ka shume kerkesa ne zanate te ndryshme nga te cilat zoteroj ne nivele te ndryshme pervoje disa nga ato,elektroteknik ashensoresh,murator,suvaxhi,bojaxhi._.Falenderoj te gjithe ato qe do mund te japin informata ne lidhje me temen.


Ne gjermani nese je vertete njohes i mire i ketyre gjerave qe ke ceke ti mund te gjesh pune pa ndonje problem vetem duhet te dish gjuhen. 
Djali agjes eshte njohes i mire i zanatit te fasadave dhe as edhe 1 dite nuk ka qendron pa pune bilem punon edhe privat qe thon shqiptaret ne te zezen me nja 2 koleg te tjere edhe mua me tha nje dite merr pushim pa pagese nese je i interesuar te punosh ne te zezen nja 3 muaj vere eja po me te than te drejten jam dembelave po pritoj pune fizike  :ngerdheshje:  Kush thot qe gjermanet jan te ndershem genjehen edhe ata po kqyrshin lire e ma lire kuptohet edhe mire.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> mua me tha nje dite merr pushim pa pagese nese je i interesuar te punosh ne te zezen nja 3 muaj vere eja po me te than te drejten jam dembelave po pritoj pune fizike  Kush thot qe gjermanet jan te ndershem genjehen edhe ata po kqyrshin lire e ma lire kuptohet edhe mire.


Aspak nuk gënjehen. Të huajt që jetojnë në Gjermani duhet të kuptojnë thelbin e funksionimit të shtetit gjerman, funksionit social të tij. Duke punuar e derdhur taksa në shtet përfitohen benifite, duke filluar që nga asistenca mjekësore e deri te Kindergeld-i i kalamajve. Gjermanëve u dhimbset kur shohin që gjysmën e rrogës që rropaten duke e fituar me mund e disiplinë, ia japin ' të huajve', sepse këta të fundit këtej marrin ndihmë nga shteti si të papunë, këtej punojnë në të zezë. Më fal po nga vjen gjithë ky lek? Mania për të mjelur shtetin, për të parë jo më larg se hunda vetjake, karakteristikë tipike e popujve jugperëndimore e lindorë, po e shkatërron këtë shtet. 

Futeni në kokë: ky shtet është i fuqishëm prej taksave. Po s'derdhet, 0 me zhufkë do merrni, si ju si fëmijët tuaj në të ardhmen.

----------


## Lexuesi_

> Aspak nuk gënjehen. Të huajt që jetojnë në Gjermani duhet të kuptojnë thelbin e funksionimit të shtetit gjerman, funksionit social të tij. Duke punuar e derdhur taksa në shtet përfitohen benifite, duke filluar që nga asistenca mjekësore e deri te Kindergeld-i i kalamajve. Gjermanëve u dhimbset kur shohin që gjysmën e rrogës që rropaten duke e fituar me mund e disiplinë, ia japin ' të huajve', sepse këta të fundit këtej marrin ndihmë nga shteti si të papunë, këtej punojnë në të zezë. Më fal po nga vjen gjithë ky lek? Mania për të mjelur shtetin, për të parë jo më larg se hunda vetjake, karakteristikë tipike e popujve jugperëndimore e lindorë, po e shkatërron këtë shtet. 
> 
> Futeni në kokë: ky shtet është i fuqishëm prej taksave. Po s'derdhet, 0 me zhufkë do merrni, si ju si fëmijët tuaj në të ardhmen.


E di e di une qe shteti mbahet prej taksave. Por jo edhe pushtetaret te mbahen ne pushtet nga taxat e qytetareve.  Une me shume e ceka ne ate kuptimin qe ka pune sa te doj ne gjermani dhe qe ka mundesi. E ne te zezen vec ne ndonje zone si ma te thell se cdo kund s'mundesh me punu bilem vec me pas shume njerez te besueshem  :ngerdheshje: 

Viva la gjurmunia ::-)

----------


## drummer73

> Ne gjermani nese je vertete njohes i mire i ketyre gjerave qe ke ceke ti mund te gjesh pune pa ndonje problem vetem duhet te dish gjuhen. 
> Djali agjes eshte njohes i mire i zanatit te fasadave dhe as edhe 1 dite nuk ka qendron pa pune bilem punon edhe privat qe thon shqiptaret ne te zezen me nja 2 koleg te tjere edhe mua me tha nje dite merr pushim pa pagese nese je i interesuar te punosh ne te zezen nja 3 muaj vere eja po me te than te drejten jam dembelave po pritoj pune fizike  Kush thot qe gjermanet jan te ndershem genjehen edhe ata po kqyrshin lire e ma lire kuptohet edhe mire.


Po mire qe pune gjetka dikush me llojet e zanateve qe kam,po persa i perket dokumentacionit pastaj a eshte e mundshme fitimi i tyre,pra ne rast se dikush te ben nje kontrate punet dhe garanton qe me puneson ,une a mund te fitoj letra qendrimi?

----------


## Xhoni2012

Si mund te gjehet nje pune ne te zeze ne Gjermani?

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

ca te zeze do ti mer ca letrash ke puna gjehet ne qoft se ke leje qendrimi ne gjermani pa probleme neper restorante etj....sa per hapsin e temes harroje knej nuk esht kollaj per pune etj dhe me leje 10 vjecare si e ke ti nuk lejohet se e provoj nji kushurira ime me te njejntat dokumenta dhe hiku prap se nuk parno gjermoni....vetem po pate pashaport evropjane ok....pac fat

----------


## drummer73

> ca te zeze do ti mer ca letrash ke puna gjehet ne qoft se ke leje qendrimi ne gjermani pa probleme neper restorante etj....sa per hapsin e temes harroje knej nuk esht kollaj per pune etj dhe me leje 10 vjecare si e ke ti nuk lejohet se e provoj nji kushurira ime me te njejntat dokumenta dhe hiku prap se nuk parno gjermoni....vetem po pate pashaport evropjane ok....pac fat


Tashi me te thane te drejten ne baze te thenieve te nje avokati,qe leja 10 vjeqare qe kam eshte dhene nga nje shtet europian dhe se me nje kontrate te forte pune arrin te bejsh regjistrimin ne bashki atje dhe te marresh leje qendrimi 2 vjeqare (dhe leje pune).Tashi une nuk jam atje por keshtu me ka thene nje njeriu im i cili pyeti avokatin e vet per kete rast,dhe s'ma do mendja qe ai do qe une te bredh i pashprese andej ketej.Mbetet per tu pare mire ky rast.Gjithsesi te falenderoj per komentin.

----------


## Peniel

> Tashi me te thane te drejten ne baze te thenieve te nje avokati,qe leja 10 vjeqare qe kam eshte dhene nga nje shtet europian dhe se me nje kontrate te forte pune arrin te bejsh regjistrimin ne bashki atje dhe te marresh leje qendrimi 2 vjeqare (dhe leje pune).Tashi une nuk jam atje por keshtu me ka thene nje njeriu im i cili pyeti avokatin e vet per kete rast,dhe s'ma do mendja qe ai do qe une te bredh i pashprese andej ketej.Mbetet per tu pare mire ky rast.Gjithsesi te falenderoj per komentin.


Leja që pranohet në Europë për të punuar është 5 vjeçare sepse 10 vjeçarja nuk vlen për punë. Mund të shkosh të pyesësh në bashki se çfarë duhet të bësh. Është pak e komplikuar çështja por nëse ndesh vështirësi, më mirë i thuaj ndonjë avokati të merret me këtë çështje. Nuk e di se ku jeton dhe kujt bashkie i përket por që me fillimin e krizës në Greqi, filluan të nxjerrin pengesa në lidhje me nxjerrjen e lejes 5 vjeçare. Unë personalisht nuk e dija dhe e mora vesh pak ditë pasi kisha nxjerrë 10 vjeçaren.

Gjithë të mirat.

----------


## drummer73

> Leja që pranohet në Europë për të punuar është 5 vjeçare sepse 10 vjeçarja nuk vlen për punë. Mund të shkosh të pyesësh në bashki se çfarë duhet të bësh. Është pak e komplikuar çështja por nëse ndesh vështirësi, më mirë i thuaj ndonjë avokati të merret me këtë çështje. Nuk e di se ku jeton dhe kujt bashkie i përket por që me fillimin e krizës në Greqi, filluan të nxjerrin pengesa në lidhje me nxjerrjen e lejes 5 vjeçare. Unë personalisht nuk e dija dhe e mora vesh pak ditë pasi kisha nxjerrë 10 vjeçaren.
> 
> Gjithë të mirat.


 Te them te drejten kam pyetur avokat ne gjermani ndermjet nje njeriut tim dhe ai me ka thene se eshte e pranueshme leja e qendrimit 10-vjeqarja,persa i perket ne Greqi e di qe eshte mundesia per aplikim(te cilin e kam  ne proces e siper) per leje 5 vjeqare me te drejte punesimi ne bashkimin europian,por avokati ne gjermani ka thene qe meqenese ate lejen 10 vjeqare e ka leshuar nje dikaster shteteror i nje shteti pjesetar i bashkimit europian eshte e vlefshme per punesim.Tani vetem po shkova atje do e marr vesht a vlen apo jo.Gjithsesi faleminderit.

----------


## toni007

Persh te gjithve,doja te dija prej kujt jeton gjermani  si mund te punesohem aty edhe a kam te drejt punesimi me kart permanent italiane  te punoj ne gjermani.

----------


## hot_prinz

Toni, une para ca muajsh jam interesuar per nje te aferm ketu ne rrethinen e Frankfurtit.

Ne komunen per te huajte, i tregova nje goce ate dokumentin italian qe e posedonte i afermi e qe me pati derguar me email (sme bie ndermend si e kishte ai dokumenti emrin ne italisht)  :Mos: ,
ene ajo goca me tha se eshte e mundur te punosh ne gjermani me ate doument, vetem duhet te gjesh nje pune me nje kontrate me se paku nje vjeqare.

Pas nje kohe ai i afermi gjeti nje pune dhe tani punon dhe jeton me familjen e tij ne rrethin e Mynihut.

----------


## toni007

Sh flm, ndoshta ket  vite mund te ndermar mete rruge per tu trasferuar nga Italia ne gjermani pasi ketu ka 2/3 vjet qe eshte bere shum e veshtire edhe dona sa me shum informacione per si te punesohesha sa me shpejt ne gjermani

----------


## toni007

Kushe munde te me ndihmoj me ca udhezime mbi hapat e para ne gjermani.Pershembulle sa te mbri aty ku duhet te shkoje per te kerluar leje qendrimi edhe leje pune ..dua te di hapat e para si te veproj pa gabuar che per tu sistemuar sa me shpejt si me pune edhe me procedurat e regjistrimit.. Flm

----------


## Izadora

Toni hapi i pare dhe shume i rendesishem eshte gjuha , te dish gjermanishten .
Hapi i dyte te kesh kontaktuar me ndonje pronar i cili do te te punesoje te pakten per nje vite 
Hapi i trete ne baze te kontrates varioin veprimet e letrave , plus duhet te kesh nje vend ku te jetosh, banosh . Pra pronari te garanton dhe nje vend qendrim ose ndonje i njohur qe jeton ne ate qytet ku do punosh .


Megjithse hot e ka shpjeguar qe te drejta pune ke por duhen te plotesohen keto te tjerat .

----------


## hot_prinz

Izaaaa rrofsh  :buzeqeshje: 

po ky gjermoni thote se jep lejen e punes, por ta nxirrin shpirtin me gjona tjera:
 - per gjuhen gjermane varet se cer punon, se ka Italjon qe punon ne piceri e dy fjale gjermanisht si di,-
 - kontraktimi me nje pronar eshte me i rendesishmi, sepse pa kontrate njevjeqare smund bosh asgjo (gjermania e ka kusht dhe do t'jete e sigurte se njo i huaj qe vjen ketu, vjen te punoje e jo ti shfrytezoje sistemet sociale),
 - pastaj me kontrate nje-vjeqare ne xhep duhet te aplikoje per lejen e punes dhe te qendrimit ne zyren e te huajve,
 - shqyrtimi i aplikimit zgjat 2-6 jave, nder tjera mendoj se komuna gjermane merr informata per personin ne fjale nese ka kryer noj veper penale ne itali dhe se a eshte i parrezikshem per gjermanine,
 - nese shqyrtimi i aplikimit eshte pozitiv, atehere e merr lejen e qendrimit dhe lejen e punes,
 - me leje te qendrimit, lejen e punes dhe kontraten e punes e gjen nje banese,
 - pastaj shkon ne pune dhe vazhdon kshu: pune-shpi shpi-pune pune-shpi shpi-pune...

----------


## Izadora

Hot menyra sesi e ka shtruar pyetjen Toni tregon qe nuk njeh njeri ne gjermani .
Ai italiani qe nuk di dy llafe dhe punon ne pizzeri italiane jane njerez qe e njohin njeri-tjetrin . 
Kurse Toni mesa e kuptoje don ti hyj vete kesaj pune dhe pa gjuhen s'ke gje ne vije .

----------


## hot_prinz

Izaaa ke te drejte ballokume  :ngerdheshje: 

njehere duhet te tregoj Toni se a e njef i cik gjermanishten,
ene me cfare profesioni mirret apo me cer profesioni mendon te mirret ne gjermani.

----------


## toni007

Atehere un kam punuar per mbi 10 vjet ne nje fabrik si programator cnc sistem fanuc..pikerisht po interesohesha per kete lloj pune ..e di  shum mir qe nuk eshte aspak e legge edhe aty por me casamdifica edhe mund te sistemohem ne gjermani..permomentin di anglishten baze dhegjermanishten po' e studioj  cdo dite1/2ore ..un thjesht dona si mund te gjeja nje pension ekonomik per fjetje ne menyh. por per momentin slam asje lloj kontakti per pune,mendoja meardhjen ne menyh te kontaktoja sa me shum agiensi pune osé zyrat e punesimit ..

----------

